# whats great about your town?



## cwebb (Dec 29, 2011)

well i live in bathurst.. the home of the bathurst 1000. at the end of september every year, us locals start becoming extremely agitated.. "race bogans" drive practically the whole town mental. none of them can drive, which is ironic since they are obsessed with cars, the older males perve and their children run wild.

aside from complaining, having "the mount" (as we locals call it) in our town is pretty mad. its a good walking track if you can handle it  and as you can understand, us young kids spend a great deal of time driving around it and up the top at the lookout. we pretty much dont know what to do with ourselves when the track is closed before and during race week haha.

the mount also provides a good place for test driving cars - you dont realise how crap your car is until you are going up the mount haha. 

more about bathurst.. our roads are RUBBISH, youll never see more pot holes in a regional city in your life. we are practically the only town in the western region that still does 45 degree angle parks on our streets, and nobody knows how to do that properly. we have a whole shopping centre that is practically empty aside from cotton on and coles.. its pretty depressing. its freeeeezing in winter which is a nightmare for keeping snakes. it is really hard to get a job here as all the uni students clean us out. kids are bored before 18 as there is pretty much nothing to do, and once you turn 18 you live at the ox (the towns only nightclub) every weekend. everyone complains and says they hate the ox, yeeett we all end up there every saturday night. (or if youre me, thursday.. friday.. saturday.. sunday sesh anyone?)
we dont even have a nice river to swim in and the fishing is rubbish. we do have a massive dam but that is fun if you have a boat!

aside from complaining.. i love bathurst. its my home. i could live here forever. everyone is dying to get out of this town but i dont think its so bad. afterall, it is my home.. and no matter where i go, im always glad to be back in bathurst. that never lasts long.. but i still love it here.


so whats so good about your town?


----------



## Khagan (Dec 29, 2011)

What's good about Campbelltown hmm... Um... The.. No.. Nothing at all i guess XD.


----------



## starr9 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well I live in Beerwah and all we have that most ppl know about is Australia Zoo. Other things would be the Glasshouse Mt's, some amazing bush walks and not to far away there's Maleny and Montville, the beach and some g8 places to go horse ridding!!!

Iv grown up in the area and tho I've moved away i always seam to find my way back! The down side would be that I see ppl who knew me back at school or just after and see me as the person I was back then and not who I am today!!!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 29, 2011)

Leaving is always great, hopefully permanently in the not too distant!

I'll miss the local environment (and some good herping adventures) but not too many of the locals. Don't stay in your hometown all your life or you have no option but to end up a local bogan and the sad part is you won't even know it's happened IMO. It seems most sensible people leave (for a career, or for whatever reason).

That poor snake cwebb; I'd really hate to be him!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 29, 2011)

nothing good about toonscabbie, except the bowling club....

oh and me!!! lol


----------



## Kitah (Dec 29, 2011)

North queensland- you dont need to actually drink water- the amount you inhale with the humidity will keep you going! 

Ok maybe thats an exaggeration. I like the 'smallish' city where you have access to everything you need, yet 15mins and you're still out in the bush. And speaking of which, the herps and wildlife up here are great


----------



## grannieannie (Dec 29, 2011)

I love where I live, been here 20 yrs, good schools, sporting clubs of all sorts, night clubs for young people, but I don't know how good they are, a huge estury, nice parks, a hospital, plenty of doctors, beaches, fishing, boating, restaurants, crabbing, sailing, canooing, cycle paths, good rail service to Perth. Despite a population of about 80,000 it still has a country town feel. Friendly people some good shops. Some very expensive mansions, but also affordable housing too. I love where I live and never want to leave.


----------



## glassless_mind (Dec 29, 2011)

What's good about my town? I'd tell you... if I had one...

I grew up in Moe, Victoria. When I lived there it was a beautiful place. Surrounded by mountains, beautiful views, thriving, living, breathing. Then they privatised the powerstations, and went from 18,000 jobs to 2000 jobs in the space of a couple of months. Now it has the worst rates of violence, crime, domestic abuse, alcohol and drug abuse in Victoria, as well as one of the highest rates of suicide. It isn't the place it once was.
Also, for the greenies, that white stuff coming out of the giant towers at the powerstations is STEAM, not carbon monoxide. That's why they're called COOLING TOWERS. 

I've travelled all around Australia and up and down the middle. Given a choice I think I'd live in Western Australia somewhere.

I've lately been living in the Lockyer Valley area for uni. I actually really like it there. The towns are nice, the uni and the farms keep them thriving, and the people are friendly. Crime and the like is about the same as anywhere else.

For the next year though, i'll be living out of my car, on rotation for vet science. Should be good fun! Then at the end of 2012 I'll be a vet, and will live wherever I land. Maybe I will go back to WA at some stage. Hopefully I'll work at Currumbin Sanctuary for a while.


----------



## Megzz (Dec 29, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> night clubs for young people, but I don't know how good they are,


Mandurah nightlife is TERRIBLE :lol:

But I mostly agree with you on the other good points. I think Mandurah is alright.... Not sure I'd want to live here forever but its a nice enough place for my daughter to grow up.

*edit* I hate the shops though. I go to Rockingham or prefferably Perth when I need to shop - dont even bother down here.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Dec 29, 2011)

I LIVE IN COWRA, just next to Bathurst 

We are home to the Cowra Breakout, we have a river, Japanese gardens and rose gardens ...... that is all


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 29, 2011)

Well I live in Nunawading... something good about Nunawading?
Well I don't know. The area is kind of green, I guess, and I used to get a tonne of lorikeets... none now though because the guy who fed them has moved.
So yeah nothing really good about Nunawading. But I don't want to move.


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 29, 2011)

Hmmm... A lot of my life from like 10 and up until the start of this year have been way out in the sticks. I personally hated it, I liked being able to ride all I wanted but that was it. Having to drive 100 clicks to school sucked and left me broke all the time. I got a lot more driving experience in 3 years than lots of other people my age get and I feel happy about that. Seeing your average tailgating p plater overtaking on blind corners annoys me...

I loved using the local roads to learn to control a car without the possibility of hurting someone else. Probably irresponsible but learning to slide a car and power out of situations is handy on the road. 

I live close to the CBD in Brissy now and wouldn't change it, I like how busy it is, everything feels like it has more of a purpose and there are more opportunities there. I'll always like going back to the bush for a ride or a getaway but I'm happy where I am for now


----------



## SYNeR (Dec 29, 2011)

What's good about bathurst? hmm.. not sure.. that's why I left as soon as I turned 18.
I lived there my whole life, but it seems the place has gone further and further downhill (I remember being able to walk around safely at night without the fear of being stabbed in the face with a broken beer bottle, slashed with a knife..).

What's good about Newcastle? There's more to do here and yet it's still relaxed and not a gigantic rat race like Sydney.
Oh, and the weather..


----------



## feathergrass (Dec 29, 2011)

i live in hervey bay 
Love the wildlife the fishing the beaches the people love love love fire twirling on a sunday night rain or shine 
we have movies and clubs and bars and whale watching and wetside a free water park for all and even some free community events that the kids all love most the people are nice the weathers beautiful even when horrible
walkign tracks and bike tracks and parks i just love the bay much more than the gold coast, brissy and melbourn too many people in those places for me lol


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 29, 2011)

It's not Brisbane, Sydney, Melbourne, Canberra, Adelaide or Perth.

Best thing about Darwin is access to great country, brilliant fishing and it NEVER GETS COLD!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 29, 2011)

You, Darlyn and Gordo are real buggers!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 29, 2011)

So few people living up here really appreciate what we have. Ask most of the locals what they like and they say 'The convenience of a big city with a small town attitude.' I like Darwin because it's a melting pot of a million different cultures, it's small and relatively underdeveloped (although that is changing at a fast pace).

And mate, there are plenty jobs up here the NT would love to have you back and i'm sure Armidale wont miss you!



imported_Varanus said:


> You, Darlyn and Gordo are real buggers!



I don't really live in a town though. Pictures talk better than words... this place is deadly, nuff said.

I wake up to this!






I walk my dog here...





I do this for fun...




















Find these kinds of things walking distance from or at my back door.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 29, 2011)

Noice post, gordo! I won't even bother to post pics of where I walk my dog ATM.


----------



## Defective (Dec 29, 2011)

the pharmacist in charge is sexy! other than that its a hole


----------



## SperO (Dec 29, 2011)

I love the NT
I love the weather
I love that it costs me less than $200 to fly return to philippines, bali, vietnam, singapore, east timor.
I love that there are two beautiful national parks within a few hours drive from my house
I love that my job takes me all over arnhem land to some of the most remote parts of Australia.
I love that it takes me five minutes to get to my mates place, doesn't matter which mate cause they are all five minutes away
I love the sunsets
I love the abundance of asian influence especially the food
I love the electrical storms.
I love seeing the wildlife surrounding me & not having to worry that a big kangaroo is going to jump out in front of my car.

I dislike that Darwin drivers are horrible and have no idea how to merge or that indicating doesn't seem to be a requirement :/
I dislike that my snowboard is falling apart from disuse
I dislike that to get any good live music I have to fly to a different capitol city.
I dislike that despite being a small town opportunity crime is huge and if you leave your door unlocked even when your home people will just walk in and steal the first thing they see...
I dislike how expensive it is now to live in Darwin.


----------



## Dippy (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, I'm from Wollongong or (The Gong) as we locals call it. Hmm whats good about the gong? I'm pretty sure the only thing i can think of good about this place is the beaches, We have some amazing beaches here including NSW safest (Port Kembla) just down the road from me haha. We have some pretty damn good looking forests up our escarpment too, Perfect for herping etc. Apart from that is the same thing keeping this site going, All the wonderful herpers lol.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Dec 29, 2011)

Nothing, it's Sydney.....


----------



## sesa-sayin (Dec 29, 2011)

i have been fully-retired for 24 years , plus 1 week..have done a fair bit of international travel in that time, but did not have the guts to sell-up, travel India for years, and years, a country which i know very well, indeed........instesd, ...i..pass my days looking at lizards and fishes


----------



## grannieannie (Dec 29, 2011)

sesa-sayin said:


> i have been fully-retired for 24 years , plus 1 week..have done a fair bit of international travel in that time, but did not have the guts to sell-up, travel India for years, and years, a country which i know very well, indeed........instesd, ...i..pass my days looking at lizards and fishes





Defective said:


> the pharmacist in charge is sexy! other than that its a hole



I've been to Adelaide and SA in generaly many times and I'd love to live there...Victor Harbour, Goolwa...just love SA, but I guess it depends on what you're looking for in your lifestyle.

Well, at 60 LOL...I don't go to night clubs ....I'd look pretty funny and out of place somewhere like that. LOL. Actually I never go to the beach or many of the other beauty spots around town either, and on the occasions we do, we think we should go more often.  I like Rocky shops too for a change sometimes.

Oh dear, I'm trying to post things and I'm messing it all up....silly me !!!


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 29, 2011)

Gordo, those photos remind me of my childhood  I was travelling between Sydney and Lebanon every couple of years. Get bored of the city life, fly back home and be hunting for 3 months straight just to get my quick dose  . One of my biggest passions. Trying to get a gun lisence right now in sydney, at my age is a hassle right now. So ill have to crave it for a couple more years before i try.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 29, 2011)

Just recieved this today. My partner has been spending xmas with her mob in the Kimberley and, realising her family were being ripped off by the local publican, who's the unnofficial art dealer in town, decided to open her own "open air" art centre and sell direct to the public, therefore cutting out the middle man (publican). All good, not harming anyone, except she informs me the local cops told her to shut up shop on complaint from the publican (loitering laws, or some **** like that)???!! Not all beer and skittles for some in the tropics, I guess.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 29, 2011)

imported_Varanus said:


> Just recieved this today. My partner has been spending xmas with her mob in the Kimberley and, realising her family were being ripped off by the local publican, who's the unnofficial art dealer in town, decided to open her own "open air" art centre and sell direct to the public, therefore cutting out the middle man (publican). All good, not harming anyone, except she informs me the local cops told her to shut up shop on complaint from the publican (loitering laws, or some **** like that)???!! Not all beer and skittles for some in the tropics, I guess.



Loitering in the middle of nowhere? lol what a joke!

I hardly even need to ask this question but... is the publican a balander? Has he been living there for 20 years and thinks he and he alone owns the joint? 

He's not gonna stand for no upstart from armidale coming and ruining his business! Lol, similar stories happen here.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 29, 2011)

He used to be "Batman", on account of a tip off from some concerned parents to the police that their 12 year old kiddies were staying in one of his motel units rent free one fine evening. On entering, the cops found said "Batman" hiding in the linen closet....as Batman! (18mths good behaviour was the sentence as nothing had gone on). Not a nice kartiya (balanda).


----------



## MathewB (Dec 29, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I wake up to this!





Hey Gordo you know how I'm moving in with you? Yeah it's happening


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 29, 2011)

imported_Varanus said:


> He used to be "Batman", on account of a tip off from some concerned parents to the police that their 12 year old kiddies were staying in one of his motel units rent free one fine evening. On entering, the cops found said "Batman" hiding in the linen closet....as Batman! (18mths good behaviour was the sentence as nothing had gone on). Not a nice kartiya (balanda).



It's pretty terrible the things that have gone on.

The only places i've heard kartiya used instead of balanda is down in the Tanimi, Walpiri and Gurindji mob. Is there language connections there?


----------



## medz84 (Dec 29, 2011)

dapto dogs...


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 29, 2011)

Sometimes living in my town is like living in a video game


----------



## maddog-1979 (Dec 29, 2011)

the wines not bad down here


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 29, 2011)

Spot on Gordo!

My partner has full relatives who are Gurindji (many of whom she's never met). She's Yeidji, through her mother's side and I've often wondered about the "dji" and connection to far flung family? It's a long way from Cambridge Gulf to the Central deserts.

Apologies to the OP for off topic.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 29, 2011)

Lol i was about to apologise for the off topicness too.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, I don't know if I can decide whether it is the crack heads, smackies or yuppies trying to make people think it is an upper class haven on the beach that makes my town good.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 29, 2011)

Btw Gordo, sorry to even go more off topic. But is there any chance if you have time, You could make a thread about hunting here in oz and some awesome field trip stories? I know its a big ask, but maybe if you have time here n there you could add stuff  I havent gone in 3 yrs now, and im itchiingg for it  It would be awesome to hear about peoples experiences hunting here.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 29, 2011)

I could but i really don't go out that much until the dry season comes and i'm really not that great of a hunter, i've only been doing it a few years. You should hit up Guzzo, he's a mad bow hunter. He's already posted a few rippin stories about carrying dead pigs for miles through snow just so he could pay his way through school and trying to make a spear and nearly getting gored by a big boar in the process lol. 



Exotic_Doc said:


> Btw Gordo, sorry to even go more off topic. But is there any chance if you have time, You could make a thread about hunting here in oz and some awesome field trip stories? I know its a big ask, but maybe if you have time here n there you could add stuff  I havent gone in 3 yrs now, and im itchiingg for it  It would be awesome to hear about peoples experiences hunting here.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 29, 2011)

Kitah said:


> I like the 'smallish' city where you have access to everything you need, yet 15mins and you're still out in the bush. And speaking of which, the herps and wildlife up here are great



Hear, hear!


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 30, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> So few people living up here really appreciate what we have. Ask most of the locals what they like and they say 'The convenience of a big city with a small town attitude.' I like Darwin because it's a melting pot of a million different cultures, it's small and relatively underdeveloped (although that is changing at a fast pace).
> 
> And mate, there are plenty jobs up here the NT would love to have you back and i'm sure Armidale wont miss you!
> 
> ...


Screw it I'm moving to the Top End, hopefully an area in Arnhem Land.



KaotikJezta said:


> Well, I don't know if I can decide whether it is the crack heads, smackies or yuppies trying to make people think it is an upper class haven on the beach that makes my town good.


St. Kilda?


----------



## Renenet (Dec 30, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> St. Kilda?



Possibly Frankston. 



waruikazi said:


> I hardly even need to ask this question but... is the publican a balander? Has he been living there for 20 years and thinks he and he alone owns the joint?



What is a "balander"? I've checked the dictionary and it says it's an Aboriginal derogatory term for a white man, but I'm detecting more subtext than that.


----------



## FAY (Dec 30, 2011)

Where I live just got ruined. They opened up a KFC. YUK. I really love looking at the escarpments. I HATE Wollongong and only wild horses will drag me in there. Stuff Darwin, I hate the heat.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 30, 2011)

Nope that's it, and it's not necessarily derogative. That depends on the prefix or suffix  It comes from interaction with the Macassans (Macassar= Sulawesi these days)

"Hollander"- (Dutch East India Co influence in the region.) Got morphed into Balanda.

Dont get me started Gordo, I have large boxes full of photographs dating back to the 70s! Last time I tried to go through them was 6 years ago and I gave up, sorting and scanning them all will have to wait for retirement! I got things to do!



FAY said:


> Where I live just got ruined. They opened up a KFC. YUK. I really love looking at the escarpments. I HATE Wollongong and only wild horses will drag me in there. Stuff Darwin, I hate the heat.



fine with us 



imported_Varanus said:


> Spot on Gordo!
> 
> My partner has full relatives who are Gurindji (many of whom she's never met). She's Yeidji, through her mother's side and I've often wondered about the "dji" and connection to far flung family? It's a long way from Cambridge Gulf to the Central deserts.
> 
> Apologies to the OP for off topic.



Mate I spent the best part of a year working with Gurindji. Byootiful people. Love that country around Kalkaringi too. I'd be honoured to be related to that mob.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 30, 2011)

Renenet said:


> What is a "balander"? I've checked the dictionary and it says it's an Aboriginal derogatory term for a white man, but I'm detecting more subtext than that.



That's balanda paranoia for ya, Ren!



SteveNT said:


> Mate I spent the best part of a year working with Gurindji. Byootiful people. Love that country around Kalkaringi too. I'd be honoured to be related to that mob.



One day Steve, when were all retired, I'll have to take you and Gordo (and anyone else who's interested) to Kwini country up near King George Falls (with permission, of course), before STRIKERS mines the *** out of it for pink diamonds, now that's "byootiful" country!

Off topic, again...sorry OP.


----------



## Inkage (Dec 30, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## DanNG (Dec 30, 2011)

Gold Coast, beautiful hinterland and waterways, beaches, good dining plus shopping. 
99% of outsiders only know of surfers paradise and thats the way we like it.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 30, 2011)

imported_Varanus said:


> That's balanda paranoia for ya, Ren!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apologies also to OP.

I'll never retire. All the "future funding" got eaten by evil shiny erm.. people... in glass towers who live there still.

Good news is I can do a trip like that legitimately in my line of work. Just need advance warning


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Dec 30, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> Sometimes living in my town is like living in a video game



lol, im in geelong!


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 30, 2011)

BigWillieStyles said:


> lol, im in geelong!



Mate you've got the best footy team in Oz! Dont get greedy hahaha


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 30, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I could but i really don't go out that much until the dry season comes and i'm really not that great of a hunter, i've only been doing it a few years. You should hit up Guzzo, he's a mad bow hunter. He's already posted a few rippin stories about carrying dead pigs for miles through snow just so he could pay his way through school and trying to make a spear and nearly getting gored by a big boar in the process lol.


 
HAHA, defs going to look those up. I got a couple of funny ones when i think about * wouldnt have been too funny if me or my brother and gotten hurt from them :$* . I remember when one of our hunting dogs ran into this old guy's field and us being too focused on the point, we got ready to flush not realising that the crazy old guy had seen us from his window. He let us know of his presence when a couple of shots went wizzing overhead. I think we were more pissed off at the time that he cost us the birds loool. Good X

ETA: Really sorry OP, get carried away with these sort of things..


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 30, 2011)

I got shot in the a##e with salt when I was 8. Learnt the lesson and didnt go back (for a while)
I was catching lizards (barking geckoes) but some older fellas were riding his rams and breaking their legs.....and I was there lol. 

He reckoned he was sorry but when he said it to me he was grinning from ear to ear. Just happy to have shot someone!

That area/creek is now a stormwater drain in a dull as dogshit suburb. Gone.

That's why I'm here. There is still actual World around me.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 30, 2011)

Steve, enjoy it while you still can. The scary thing about this old dude was he had no problems using real shells. And when he reloaded, us and the dogs were scattering left right and center, all the while looking back trying to see if the bird had held. LOOOL, just glad to still be around today with the amount of stupidity some people treat firearms, some who have been doing it for decades... Ahh those are stories for another day


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 30, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Screw it I'm moving to the Top End, hopefully an area in Arnhem Land.
> 
> 
> St. Kilda?


Frankston, lol


----------



## spida_0000 (Dec 30, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> Sometimes living in my town is like living in a video game



Haha not only do I live in Geelong, but I'm in CORIO!!! Shame Shame Shame lol



SteveNT said:


> Mate you've got the best footy team in Oz! Dont get greedy hahaha



Can't argue with that!!


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 30, 2011)

spida_0000 said:


> Haha not only do I live in Geelong, but I'm in CORIO!!! Shame Shame Shame lol



Lol, oh no! I'm in Grovedale but sometimes that is like Corio too. One night there was a 6 car police chase in our street, the guy in the car they were chasing lived just across the road and hadn't been out of gaol long... straight back in! About 5 years ago I bought a motorcycle off a woman who lived in Corio, she's in prison now because she tried to hire a hit man to kill her husband!

Pair planned to pay hitman to kill woman's husband, Geelong court told - Local News - Geelong, VIC, Australia

Wayne Cherry who was also involved is a friend of mine, he gets out of prison in February. He didn't want Rick killed and didn't even think Sherie was going to go through with anything, she was always telling lies... one example is when she told her children who were 6 and 10 that she had cancer and she didn't. Nobody believed anything that came out of her mouth! I've spoken to Rick since this incident and he said he has no ill will towards Wayne, he said Wayne just got sucked in. When I was hanging around with both of them it was clear that they didn't like each other but they didn't start fights and were at least civil to each other... ah, it was fun :shock:

A very bad quality pic of me and Wayne:

View attachment 231729


----------



## black_headed_mon (Dec 30, 2011)

my wife.....shoooosh don't tell her that


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 30, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> A very bad quality pic of me and Wayne:
> 
> View attachment 231729



I never picked you as one to be sporting a beard tahlia! :lol:



Renenet said:


> What is a "balander"? I've checked the dictionary and it says it's an Aboriginal derogatory term for a white man, but I'm detecting more subtext than that.



The word in itself isn't derogatory and hasn't historically been used that way but like anything used in the right combinations it can be. You could compare it to how people use Jew. Historically it's not a derogatory term and it was never intended to be but used in combination with 'money grubbing' then it becomes racist.


----------



## andyh (Dec 30, 2011)

Mostly the road out!!


----------



## solar 17 (Dec 30, 2011)

l live in the northern suburbs of brizzy which suites me fine being an ex victorian but two places that imo are very very nice are the hinterland behind the goldie (in post 46) and another great spot is lake eachum, l hope l spelt it right its up on the tableland behind cairns with very low humidty not like cairns where you drink the air. l lived in darwin for 3 years but the only thing that didn't get stolen was your job and also the price of goods/food is terrible and the humidity rise in oct./ nov. takes some getting used to and all of this when the berrimah pub was the furtherest building from darwin cbd and the humpty doo pub got 30-40 to lunch on sunday.
.......solar 17 (baden)


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 30, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I never picked you as one to be sporting a beard tahlia!



Lol!!!


----------



## Defective (Dec 30, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> I've been to Adelaide and SA in generaly many times and I'd love to live there...Victor Harbour, Goolwa...just love SA, but I guess it depends on what you're looking for in your lifestyle.



i live in Gawler! its a hole....but i had no choice when we moved, i didnt go to school out here and am just getting to know some people through dave's bootcamp (group PT) i'm good mates with said sexy pharmacist and he makes sure my meds are always in stock.


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 30, 2011)

Ahhh Tasmania... (not saying my town cause its small and im sure there are some scary freaks on here....) but any ways whats not to like?!? ummm....

the reptile laws -_-


----------



## spida_0000 (Dec 30, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> Lol, oh no! I'm in Grovedale but sometimes that is like Corio too. One night there was a 6 car police chase in our street, the guy in the car they were chasing lived just across the road and hadn't been out of gaol long... straight back in! About 5 years ago I bought a motorcycle off a woman who lived in Corio, she's in prison now because she tried to hire a hit man to kill her husband!
> 
> Pair planned to pay hitman to kill woman's husband, Geelong court told - Local News - Geelong, VIC, Australia
> 
> ...



I remember seeing all that in the paper.. Good to hear the other side of the story that the media doesn't report!! 
I don't find my area to bad, had its fair share of drama like the police raid on the meth lab next door.. Or when someone burnt down Mr Baldy's wife's house down a dozen houses down from my place (no loss there).. or the shooting across the road that I didn't even know about until police knocked on my door 2 weeks later asking questions! We pretty much keep to ourselves and have no dramas, we speak to the neighbours but not "friends" with them... Am pleased to say though, I do work, I do own my belongings and I don't have 10 kids to 13 different fathers lol


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 30, 2011)

spida_0000 said:


> 10 kids to 13 different fathers lol


 :? :|


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 30, 2011)

Central coast beach suburbs are amazing etc Wamberal, Terrigal, Avoca with nice restaurants and fantastic beaches. We have one good night club. A reptile park is a plus lol, an ice rink and a few skate parks but everything else is ****


----------



## james.5 (Dec 30, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> Ahhh Tasmania... (not saying my town cause its small and im sure there are some scary freaks on here....) but any ways whats not to like?!? ummm....
> 
> the reptile laws -_-



What do you mean, I think it's great that anyone can own 6 Tiger Snakes with no knowledge on the species.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 30, 2011)

On the Sunshine Coast. Over 24 species of snake recorded plus great fishing, kayaking etc. The great unknown Conondale Ranges are just behind us. Unfortunately the coast is currently warm and full of girls in skimpy costumes with push-up bras which is making driving difficult


----------



## JasonL (Dec 30, 2011)

I love Sydney, it has a great range of herps within it's boundaries and if your willing to drive 2-3 hours you increase it ten fold.... sure it's not the tropics but hey, at least you can swim in the ocean and rivers without being too worried about being killed within ten minutes.





imported_Varanus said:


> That poor snake cwebb; I'd really hate to be him!



Yeah, I've seen some pretty impressive snake racks in my time but they didn't look like that.


----------



## Wally (Dec 30, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> On the Sunshine Coast. Over 24 species of snake recorded plus great fishing, kayaking etc. The great unknown Conondale Ranges are just behind us. Unfortunately the coast is currently warm and full of girls in skimpy costumes with push-up bras which is making driving difficult



*feeds up reptiles and rings travel agent*


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 30, 2011)

KaotikJezta said:


> Frankston, lol


I live pretty close to you then.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Dec 30, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> nothing good about toonscabbie, except the bowling club....
> 
> oh and me!!! lol




Is that the name of your town for real?!? I lol'd at reading that one!! Its as bad as my lil Burpengary town name haha!!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 30, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> I live pretty close to you then.



Where are you at?


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 30, 2011)

A great thing about my town is that it is about 3200 kilometres away from my family.

It also has a Tactical Response Group that is good at what it does!!!

Theres lotsa other stuff too but it's already bin covered by Warikuz and Steve.

Happy New Years peoples : )


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 30, 2011)

KaotikJezta said:


> Where are you at?


Nunawading.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 31, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Nunawading.


Thats ages away, lol


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 31, 2011)

spida_0000 said:


> I remember seeing all that in the paper.. Good to hear the other side of the story that the media doesn't report!!
> I don't find my area to bad, had its fair share of drama like the police raid on the meth lab next door.. Or when someone burnt down Mr Baldy's wife's house down a dozen houses down from my place (no loss there).. or the shooting across the road that I didn't even know about until police knocked on my door 2 weeks later asking questions! We pretty much keep to ourselves and have no dramas, we speak to the neighbours but not "friends" with them... Am pleased to say though, I do work, I do own my belongings and I don't have 10 kids to 13 different fathers lol



It was all fun and games lol. I got away from Sherie before all the serious stuff started happening, I'd been paying off the bike for a couple of months, and towards the end she started getting really sour with my mother and I for no apparent reason, so as soon as the bike was safely in my garage I got the hell away from her and her terrible mood swings and lies. 

Two years later she I heard on the news that she was arrested and I couldn't believe it! She always talked tough but never did anything. :shock: 

Another two years after that we were sitting at home and Wayne pulled up on his bike and came to the door. My mother answered the door and later said that Wayne looked sheepish, he was probably worried that we wouldn't want anything to do with him. We all went and sat at the kitchen table and he spent the next 3 hours telling us everything that happened. He then started visiting every second Sunday afternoon, sometimes he'd bring the transcripts of police interviews to keep us up to speed with what was happening. I also went to court with him a couple of times, and that was certainly interesting!

I've been up to Barwon prison to visit him, it's like walking into a movie, you have to go through retina scanners to get through doors, and sometimes they line all the visitors up and bring in the sniffer dog. The visitors center is just a large room with tables and chairs and a couple of vending machines and there's a playground outside for people visiting with kids.

The prisoners all have to wear green jumpsuits and you get about 2 hours to sit and talk with them. Wayne looks scary but he's always been really good to my family and I, he always greets us with a big hug and I feel like he treats me like a daughter. He wants to take me out on his bike when he gets out of prison in February, and I'm buying my own bike soon, so then we'll go on rides 

The area you live in sounds scary! You've had some crazy things happen in you street, you could make a movie out of it! Lol.


----------



## MissFuller (Dec 31, 2011)

lol only thing good at campbelltown is the drugs nothing ells


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 31, 2011)

jesus said:


> lol only thing good at campbelltown is the drugs nothing ells



But Nazareth is awesome this time of year!


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 31, 2011)

What's good about my town?
It's right here, I don't have to move.


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 31, 2011)

KaotikJezta said:


> Thats ages away, lol


Well I must get there quickly


----------



## Ryant16 (Jan 2, 2012)

unfortunetly i live in the suburbs of darwin. i dont live in the same beautiful area of NT as steve. so whilst you heard all the good things ill let ya hear the bad. if we get a flood or a de-railment our supermarkets basically shut down. no basic items to live by (bread, milk etc) we have a massive problem with the homeless - they arnt being handled correctly. crime is incredible and you have groups of 14 year olds in every suburb who think they are the next crips and bloods. housing prices are ridiculous. 3 bedroom house 1 carport 1 bathroom in centre of town - can you say around the $450,000 mark. if you come to NT hang with steve outer town. but like every state there are goods and bads -NT has around the same of each. lol 
ryan


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 2, 2012)

Ryant16 said:


> unfortunetly i live in the suburbs of darwin. i dont live in the same beautiful area of NT as steve. so whilst you heard all the good things ill let ya hear the bad. if we get a flood or a de-railment our supermarkets basically shut down. no basic items to live by (bread, milk etc) we have a massive problem with the homeless - they arnt being handled correctly. crime is incredible and you have groups of 14 year olds in every suburb who think they are the next crips and bloods. housing prices are ridiculous. 3 bedroom house 1 carport 1 bathroom in centre of town - can you say around the $450,000 mark. if you come to NT hang with steve outer town. but like every state there are goods and bads -NT has around the same of each. lol
> ryan



I'll still swap ya?!!


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 2, 2012)

Ryant16 said:


> unfortunetly i live in the suburbs of darwin. i dont live in the same beautiful area of NT as steve. so whilst you heard all the good things ill let ya hear the bad. if we get a flood or a de-railment our supermarkets basically shut down. no basic items to live by (bread, milk etc) we have a massive problem with the homeless - they arnt being handled correctly. crime is incredible and you have groups of 14 year olds in every suburb who think they are the next crips and bloods. housing prices are ridiculous. 3 bedroom house 1 carport 1 bathroom in centre of town - can you say around the $450,000 mark. if you come to NT hang with steve outer town. but like every state there are goods and bads -NT has around the same of each. lol
> ryan




That's hilarious Steve lives in Smith street the main road in the city.
I think you're a pessimist, when was the last time the supermarkets "basically shut down"? When could you not buy bread
and milk? Most of those "homeless people" are longgrassers who choose to live the way they do for obvious reasons.
Crime is the same as anywhere else but housing is expensive. You are new to Darwin aren't you?


----------



## Ryant16 (Jan 2, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> That's hilarious Steve lives in Smith street the main road in the city.




does he really!? :S shows how much attention i pay lol. i apologise to everyone. 
if ya come to town. leave and head out to bush. thanks for pointing out an embarrasing mistake to everyone darlyn. lol



Darlyn said:


> That's hilarious Steve lives in Smith street the main road in the city.
> I think you're a pessimist, when was the last time the supermarkets "basically shut down"? When could you not buy bread
> and milk? Most of those "homeless people" are longgrassers who choose to live the way they do for obvious reasons.
> Crime is the same as anywhere else but housing is expensive. You are new to Darwin aren't you?



ok then if you want answers, eg last week the train de-railment caused the shortage of milk. i know because the business im in was part responsible for air freighting in milk. yes milk.
the chose to live like that? getting paid ammounts that make others of welfare grimace with jealousy? getting drunk and causing general annoyance to the community!? lets give them lots of money but not any trades or anything. 
you obviously dont live in the suburbs or spend enought time in them.
how does 20 years born and bred in darwin sound to ya? maybe you turn a blind eye to it to not make your precious town seem worst then others. i say this all in a straightforward tone please done see this as an attack. - ryan


----------



## Jk888 (Jan 2, 2012)

Uhm Roby Downs south Australia not much going for it 30-40 year old town i guess the only good thing going for it is it well its soon to have to world largest open cut mine

being 600kms away from any real city doesn't help much


----------



## cwebb (Jan 2, 2012)

Now now darwin folk, no fighting.
Story about bike person in gaol is rugged as..


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 2, 2012)

Ryant16 said:


> we have a massive problem with the homeless - they arnt being handled correctly. crime is incredible and you have groups of 14 year olds in every suburb who think they are the next crips and bloods. ryan



I'd have to agree with Darlyn on this (suprise, suprise). Same town, just a different perception. I think ignorance of the situation and to some extent the media may be to blame for this perception.

I've hung about with the long grass mob (usually when I've travelled to Darwin with a mob from the Kimberley to buy a used car-at least you have plenty thoughs there!) and never once felt threatened, in fact, the complete opposite. Apart from a few town campers (ie:those from Bagot), most longrassers are transient, waiting for pension day to get back to "country", as far as I can recall.

PS: I've never been "handled correctly"!


----------



## Spider178 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ipswich the most liveable mid size city in the world, according to some panel of people who have never been here. It's ok though, gets a bit hot in the summer and can be a bit fresh on winter mornings but everything is here that we need and even better it is about 4000ks across water from my interfering family and extremely religious in-laws.


----------



## Defective (Jan 2, 2012)

Jk888 said:


> Uhm Roby Downs south Australia not much going for it 30-40 year old town i guess the only good thing going for it is it well its soon to have to world largest open cut mine
> 
> being 600kms away from any real city doesn't help much



i've not lived in roxby but i've had family there and if you can bear the summer heat and the fact everyone knows everyone then you're ok. i love the winters there because it gets to the temps i like....i use to holiday there frequently until the family members moved back to adelaide after my uncle retired from working at olympic dam most his life


----------



## Kyro (Jan 2, 2012)

I live in the Blue Mountains and a few things I love about living here is the beautiful views, amazing bush & the awesome climbing & canyoning
The only thing I can complain about is the bitterly cold winters, i'd follow summer around the world if I could afford it


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 2, 2012)

Pineapplekitten said:


> Is that the name of your town for real?!? I lol'd at reading that one!! Its as bad as my lil Burpengary town name haha!!




Its Toongabbie, PK, but all the locals call in Toonscabbie. Its not to bad here for me anyway. we have a woolies and some others stores close by, and as I dont drive it makes life easier, especially with a train station 5 mins walk away, but other than that it has stuff all going for it. 

We are moving to the central coast as soon as we find a place and hubby finds a job. I cant wait to have beaches near by, as said in another post, the reptile park and just a slower pace of life. Im definitely looking forward to watching my little girl grow up on the beach and not the streets of Sydney! lol.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jan 2, 2012)

Kyro said:


> I live in the Blue Mountains and a few things I love about living here is the beautiful views, amazing bush & the awesome climbing & canyoning
> The only thing I can complain about is the bitterly cold winters, i'd follow summer around the world if I could afford it



I lived in North Katoomba for 6 months, left to go to uni in Sydney, I was beautiful and the climbing/canyoning is amazing (about to upload pics of a canyon I did the other day actually)... I was damn freezing though, I had my down jacket on on xmas eve when I was visiting my mum up there!! lol


At the moment I live in Sydney's inner west... most of the signs in my suburb are in Chinese... I guess the good part is there is a large selection of Chinese restaurants but for some reason none of them deliver! The worst part is that no one can drive... which may be the reason for the no delivery thing... too many people complaining that they didn't get their dinner cause the driver had an accident lol... 

The best part about living here is that it's about 10 minutes to the CBD which is handy, not that I go there too often. 

I've moved 9 times in the last 10 years so I am sure I'll be posting in this thread again soon haha... (I don't even unpack half my boxes anymore!)


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 3, 2012)

I went to the Blue Mountains to stay with my Ex's grandparents for a couple of weeks and i freakin lovedd it !! Unfortunetely places that get really cold dont suit me at all because my arthritis becomes unbearable in the cold and i ended up in a wheelchair for a month after that visit, but its really amazing up there when you live in Sydney's south eastern suburbs.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 3, 2012)

I notice a lot of people don't think much of their own town.... Pretty gutting really.

I live in a small town, population around 4,000 in South Otago, New Zealand. I lived in Cairns for a number of years prior. Extreme to extreme (not town wise, temperature wise).

But it didn't matter where I lived, I fell in love with the place(s) I am!

Here, in South Otago I have the Clutha River (caught two trout there so far, haven't been fishing therr much) which is NZ's second biggest river, but has the highest flow (at over 600 cu mecs). It starts at Lake Wanaka (the most picturesque township of Wanaka - a must visit for those South Island holidays) and travels the near 300km through my town at the mouth. If I got a canoe at Wanaka I could be home in a couple of days 

The other thing my town is - is the gateway to the Catlins. Home of penguins (very rare yellow eyed penguins), Hector's Dolphins (tiny dolphins), seals and sea lions and sometimes even sea elephants. Plus lush coastal rain forests, waterfalls and basically paradise 

It's much like Cairns but colder and less likely to get snapped by a crocodile when going fishing 

I love my town!


----------



## Spider178 (Jan 3, 2012)

slim6y said:


> I notice a lot of people don't think much of their own town.... Pretty gutting really.
> 
> I live in a small town, population around 4,000 in South Otago, New Zealand. I lived in Cairns for a number of years prior. Extreme to extreme (not town wise, temperature wise).
> 
> ...



Thanks slim6y, you've just made me homesick for NZ. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710a using Tapatalk


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 5, 2012)

Sunshine Coast!!!! Need I say more. Good size, spread out, city and country and beach life style depending on where you live, and so far the Most Layed back place I have ever lived 

P.s Not always sunny tho


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 5, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Sunshine Coast!!!! Need I say more. Good size, spread out, city and country and beach life style depending on where you live, and so far the Most Layed back place I have ever lived
> 
> P.s Not always sunny tho


Really? Sunshine Coast is a hole. Great beaches and forests, but unless you're really an outdoor person Sunshine Coast sucks. Only thing to do on a rainy day (and rainy days are very common) is go to the Sunshine Plaza, which actually REALLY sucks and is super busy on rainy days as thats all there is to do. I dont find it laid back at all. Some places are really stuck up, and some places actually feel dangerous. Certain suburbs here are filled with pot-smoking teenagers that love to throw stuff at you, and then go to Noosa and there are certain shops where they wont even serve people they don't like the look of! 
Rant over. I really don't like the Sunshine Coast.


----------



## Beard (Jan 5, 2012)

The road out!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2012)

great waves great weather great whites


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jan 6, 2012)

Gold Coast, love it , it has everything for everyone.....


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jan 7, 2012)

TeKnO said:


> Central coast beach suburbs are amazing etc Wamberal, Terrigal, Avoca with nice restaurants and fantastic beaches. We have one good night club. A reptile park is a plus lol, an ice rink and a few skate parks but everything else is ****



I'd like to know what this good night club is cause i've never stepped into one ever on the coast?
The one and only good thing about the coast are the beaches. The entrance is our main attraction but any local know's there is no point going near there in any type of holiday.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jan 7, 2012)

Kimberlyann said:


> I'd like to know what this good night club is cause i've never stepped into one ever on the coast?
> The one and only good thing about the coast are the beaches. The entrance is our main attraction but any local know's there is no point going near there in any type of holiday.



lol I agree... I lived up there for a while and the only 'night club' that I had fun in was Grab-a-Grannie at the leagues club in Gossy, and the only reason I had fun is because they had to chase me to kick me out. The Central coast has very little going for it except for some of the beaches...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2012)

:cry:i miss the gold coast. that's my home.........miss burliegh point fun waves paddle out of the cove.........i miss 25th ave palm beach where i used to walk across the road half asleep to catch a wave early morning........i miss friends.........i miss david fleays wild life park, i miss currumbin wild life sanctuary where i would go for bacon & eggs for breakfast on a sunday morning with the lizards sitting on my table wanting to eat my scraps , my partner used to do voluntary work there , i miss my snake calls i used to get........i miss currumbin rock pools, I miss the local pet shop. Im home sick and im moving back home..........miss the house that i grew up in that my grandparents owned at tallebudgera where i used to catch snakes and lizards as a kid. just have to stay here working untill i can afford to move back........its not bad here though, i shouldn't complain, though was better licensing in qld..........LOL better state....life was easier...............you walk down the beach or street people will say hello. doesn't happen here much, though out in the surf people do but thats part of surfing culture and one of the best sports eva. also where i live the beach now is 25 minutes away. that to me is like over seas cross the other side of the world. (what have i done)....no wonder i was out there for 6 hours strait yesterday,........can some one just flick a switch and beem me back home...........:lol:


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> :cry:i miss the gold coast. that's my home.........miss burliegh point fun waves paddle out of the cove.........i miss 25th ave palm beach where i used to walk across the road half asleep to catch a wave early morning........i miss friends.........i miss david fleays wild life park, i miss currumbin wild life sanctuary where i would go for bacon & eggs for breakfast on a sunday morning with the lizards sitting on my table wanting to eat my scraps , my partner used to do voluntary work there , i miss my snake calls i used to get........i miss currumbin rock pools, I miss the local pet shop. Im home sick and im moving back home..........miss the house that i grew up in that my grandparents owned at tallebudgera where i used to catch snakes and lizards as a kid. just have to stay here working untill i can afford to move back........its not bad here though, i shouldn't complain, though was better licensing in qld..........LOL better state....life was easier...............you walk down the beach or street people will say hello. doesn't happen here much, though out in the surf people do but thats part of surfing culture and one of the best sports eva. also where i live the beach now is 25 minutes away. that to me is like over seas cross the other side of the world. (what have i done)....no wonder i was out there for 6 hours strait yesterday,........can some one just flick a switch and beem me back home...........:lol:



I understand .. I had to move to Melbourne when my Dad was ill (stayed for 6 whole years) and every single day my heart yearned for the mountains of the Scenic Rim SE Qld.
Back now and all is well... I can see my mountains again

Home is where the heart is

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## daniel1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Nothing but I'm biased.
No wild snakes in my back yard.
Trying to move, hmm where is that new years resolution thread.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 8, 2012)

daniel1234 said:


> Nothing but I'm biased.
> No wild snakes in my back yard.
> Trying to move, hmm where is that new years resolution thread.



Should be brown snakes aplenty, mate! A pretty regular occurance, even in the Adelaide Burb's.


----------



## viridis (Jan 9, 2012)

I reckon having a few pairs of these nesting within a few minutes drive from my house is pretty cool.







Being able to do this everyday is not bad either.










Then there is the fishing.










Seeing these guys everytime I go for a herp has it's benefits.I guess 





Wild Eccies are also pretty cool. People in the city get to see a similar thing at nightclubs I hear? I wouldn't know though as we don't have a night club here.





There are countless species of my beloved Carlia (well was once all Carlia) genus





Best of all, the distinct lack of people. It is good for the soul when there is not a soul around!










Plenty of other cool wildlife to see


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 9, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> On the Sunshine Coast. Over 24 species of snake recorded plus great fishing, kayaking etc. The great unknown Conondale Ranges are just behind us. Unfortunately the coast is currently warm and full of girls in skimpy costumes with push-up bras which is making driving difficult


The driving has got even more difficult recently



snakeluvver said:


> Really? Sunshine Coast is a hole.


Brisbane is only a nine hour walk away. There are plenty of shopping centres to hang around and be bored in there



daniel1234 said:


> No wild snakes in my back yard.


 Got coastals and YFWS in mine. Plus Lacies and ewd. I'm surprised I haven't seen GTS and BTS in my backyard -YET


----------



## paultheo (Jan 9, 2012)

I live in moonta S.A. place is a hole, 40c+ for a week then drops to 23c for a week then back up to 40c+ the only herps you see are blueys, sleepys, some beardies and brown snakes galore, the locals around here think that the shovel is the best snake catcher in the area, and the amount of people who swerve all over the rd in an attempt to kill any reptile they see down here disgusts me.
When i told one of my customers that it is an offence to kill native wildlife and that she could get fined for it she complained to my boss that i threatened her and recieved a written warning. The nightlife is non existant and the fishing gets too much with 800+ boats trying to put in at the worst pontoons in the country. All in all there is nothing good to say about Moonta S.A. it is a dive, if given a choice steer clear.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 9, 2012)

paultheo said:


> I live in moonta S.A. ..only herps_ .._fishing....


A few years ago we did a herping trip to York Peninsula with the SA museum. there is plenty there but is hard to find. The following are from that trip




















and many more ( a Western Bluey was also found about an hour after I left)
And the cliffs off Innes Nat park were great for salmon fishing



paultheo said:


> 40c+ for a week then drops to 23c for a week then back up to 40c+ ...


That's what sucks about SA, it doesn't like temperatures in the 30s, it's either high 20s or low 40s


----------

